# Bussit > Kauko- ja tilausliikenne >  "Museohenkisiä" tilausajobusseja Hki/Uusimaa?

## JudgeT

Hei!

Milläs firmoilla on Helsingin seudulla / Uudellamaalla tarjolla suht siistejä tilausajobusseja ikäluokkaa "vähän vanhempi"?

STA:llahan on Kameli. Muita mieleentulevia on A-bus, mutta onko kalusto miten "juhlavaa"? Entäs SLHS, vaikuttaako se edes täällä päin?

Kiitos,
-m

----------


## TEP70

> STA:llahan on Kameli. Muita mieleentulevia on A-bus, mutta onko kalusto miten "juhlavaa"? Entäs SLHS, vaikuttaako se edes täällä päin?


A-Busilta on kerran otettu 79-mallinen Kutter eräälle keikalle. Pieni yllätys oli, että hintalappu oli aivan samalla tasolla kunnollisella kalustolla operoivien yritysten kanssa. Kyllähän tuo toki hyvää liiketoimintaa on omistajien kannalta, ostetaan halpoja rotteloita pitkin maata ja otetaan kuitenkin ajoista sama hinta kuin muutkin.

----------


## Rasbelin

> Muita mieleentulevia on A-bus, mutta onko kalusto miten "juhlavaa"?


Jos rehellisiä ollaan, en kyllä itse vuokraisi heiltä. Se kaluston taso on varsin heikkoa. Jos museohenkistä kaipaat, kannattaa ottaa tilausajoon oikeasti hyvässä kunnossa oleva vanhempi auto, eikä vain huokean ostohintansa vuoksi yhä ajossa oleva suoranainen rottelo. Juhlavuus on valitettavasti kaukana.




> Entäs SLHS, vaikuttaako se edes täällä päin?


Vaikuttaa toki. On itse asiassa aktiivisimmillaan ja vahvimmillaan Uudellamaalla, jossa on jo pitkään ollut paikallistoimintaa. Eivät kuitenkaan järjestä tilausajoja tai vuokraa autoja.

----------


## Madmax

> Milläs firmoilla on Helsingin seudulla / Uudellamaalla tarjolla suht siistejä tilausajobusseja ikäluokkaa "vähän vanhempi"?


Nurmijärven linjalta löytyy pari museoautoa. 
Westendin linjalta muistaakseni yksi.




> Muita mieleentulevia on A-bus, mutta onko kalusto miten "juhlavaa"?


Tuohon samaan kategoriaan voidaan laittaa Myllymäki jolla on "vanhaa" kalustoa mutta laatu on hieman niin ja näin.

----------


## Kimmo

Korsisaari ajaa keikkaa kesäisin viissiinkin sämpylällään. Eli pikkuisella Sta:lta Ylelle myydyllä Setralla, jonka yhtiö sieltä sitten osti ja entisöi.

----------


## Compact

SLHS:n museobussisivuilta löytyy liuta museobusseja.

Eivätköhän ne vaunut, jotka ovat yhä liikennöitsijän omistuksessa, ole myös saatavissa tilausajoon?

----------


## JudgeT

Kiitokset kaikille vastanneille.

Niin, haussa on lähinnä 60-70 -luvun tyypillinen tilausajobussi. Ei tarvitse olla  100% museokunto, mutta mielellään hyvin siisti. 

Sellainen varmaan jo noista löytyy, vai olisiko vielä jollain muulla vastaavaa kalustoa?

----------


## Camo Lissabone

> A-Busilta on kerran otettu 79-mallinen Kutter eräälle keikalle. Pieni yllätys oli, että hintalappu oli aivan samalla tasolla kunnollisella kalustolla operoivien yritysten kanssa. Kyllähän tuo toki hyvää liiketoimintaa on omistajien kannalta, ostetaan halpoja rotteloita pitkin maata ja otetaan kuitenkin ajoista sama hinta kuin muutkin.


A-Busilla sentään autot huolletaan asiaankuuluvasti ja viat korjataan niin pian kuin mahdollista! Tien päälle jääminen tulisi paljon kalliimmaksi... Parempi hyvin huollettu vanha auto kuin päältä kaunis uusi huoltamattomuudella laiminlyöty aikapommi! Niitäkin tapauksia on, en viitsi työnantajani nimeä mainita...

----------

